# Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit



## JanHofmann (21. März 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Festbleimontage gesucht und in mehreren Beiträgen wurde mir diese empfohlen und dafür habe ich mich auch entschieden "Safety Bolt Rig Kit".
Nun bräuchte ich mal eine ganz genaue Anleitung wie sie funktioniert, Schritt für Schritt. 
Hier ein Bild und wo ich sie kaufen will:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p4926_Safety-Bolt-Rig-Kit.html


Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe funkt. es wie folg:
Die Haarmontage wird an dem Wirbel befestigt, dann kommt das Safety Rig System dran, dann der Schlauch und dann der Karabiner Wirbel und die Hauptschnur. Das Blei, bzw. das Safety Rig kann nicht mehr rutschen weil es zwischen Wirbel und Karabiner befestigt ist und dient als Festblei.
Wenn das so stimmt, was ich hier schreibe, dann habe ich aber eine insgesammte Vorfachlänge von ca. 70 cm oder?


----------



## eggert (21. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Von der Angel aus gesehen:
Den Silikon schlauch auf die hauptschnur fädeln ein stück länger wie das vorfach.
Dann kommt ein so genannter rig conektor ( kleiner Gummischlauch) der den sillikonschlauch mit dem Safty klipp verbindet und dann der Wirbel andren das vorfach (15-30 cm)geknotet wird man kann den Wirbel in den safty clip ziehen und erhält somit eine festbleimontage.


----------



## fantazia (21. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Also die Vorfachlänge sollte ca.15-25cm betragen.
Und ich würd mir son Rig ehrlich gesagt lieber selber binden oder wenigstens von Namenhaften Herstellern kaufen.


Hab mal paar fertige für dich rausgesucht.

Hier mit Anti-Tangle Schlauch
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2150&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2863&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2862&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7


Und hier mit Leadcore
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2870&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=802&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=603&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2865&PHPSESSID=4jo7kvthca2nq6u7btgm8go5i7

Und so sieht das aus.






Lässt sich auch ganz leicht selber binden.
Dafür brauchste:
Anti-Tangle Schlauch http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=805&PHPSESSID=4j1vas1f11eiutruqrpgnlqrb7 

oder Leadcore http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=588&PHPSESSID=4uutmhdgl2aonqfuddv7ioglk2

Safety Lead Clips http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c...s_id=781&PHPSESSID=4j1vas1f11eiutruqrpgnlqrb7


Und das wars eigentlich auch schon.
Brauchst natürlich noch Bleie,Haken,Vorfachmaterial,Swivels und "Tools" zum verarbeiten vom Leadcore wenn du welches nutzen möchtest.Aber ich würd erstmal nen Anti-Tangle Schlauch nehmen.


----------



## JanHofmann (22. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Wo genau ist denn der Trick dabei, dass das System als Festbleimontage dient? Bis jetzt verstehe ich es als Laufblei.


----------



## Floosen (22. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Das Blei wird über den Wirbel geschoben dabei

+Das Blei wird in den Clip gehangen (Der Safty-Clip, sieht aus wie ein Rohr aus Platik mit einem kleinem Seitenarm, welches etwas verjüngt ist). http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/images/korda_lead_clips.jpg

+Dann mit einem Rubber fixiert (Rubber, sieht aus wie ein spitz zu laufder Zylinder mit zwei Öffnungen, die große Öffnung wir über das dünne Ende und dem Seitenarm des Safety Clips geschoben).
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/images/korda_rubbers.jpg

+Nun knotet man das Vorfach an und zieht den Wirbel in de große Öffnung das Clips.

Am besten gehst du vor wie folgt:
1.Das RigTube(Der Gummischlauch) auf die Hauptschnur fädeln
2.Den Rubber
3.Den Clip
4.Das Vorfach an die Hauptschnur anknoten
5.Blei einhängen und fixieren
6.Wirbel vom Vorfach in den Clip ziehen
Fertig!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

der wirbel wird in den safefty lead clip eingezogen und dann meistens mit einem stäbchen gesichert ! dann ist es eine festblei montage!!!

da war jemand schneller und ausführlicher als ich!!!


----------



## JanHofmann (22. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten am frühen Morgen, Super Board!!!


----------



## Big carp 112 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Also ich nehm statt ein birnenblei eine karpfen bombe von 70 gr.


----------



## Karpfencrack (26. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

@carp112
das blei kann man ja vareieren wenn du eiter raus willst ist das birnblei im vorteil wenn du mehr wiederstand für den fisch aufbauen willst die kugel.........


----------



## ... (26. März 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*



Big carp 112 schrieb:


> Also ich nehm statt ein birnenblei eine karpfen bombe von 70 gr.



Kommt auf die Bodengrund an... Bei stark verschlammten Boden eignet sich so eine Bombe nicht.


----------



## Carp Killer (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

Hallo habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Safety Clip Montage und zwar brauche ich dafür Silikonschlauch kann mir jemand sagen ob es diesen in Baumärkten gibt oder im Angelfachgeschäft dankescheen im vorraus


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

im angelladen!


----------



## Carp Killer (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

hallo dankeschön für deine schnelle antwort und für deine tipp thx mfg patti


----------



## Carp Killer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

hai ich habe ien farge zu einem system und brauche eure hilfe hier mal den link http://carptackle.de/popup_image.php?pID=181&osCsid=7e78d4657bf4549ffbb85b64cbacdb9f diese carpmontage ist schon vorgefertigt und oben ragen etwa 5 cm 0,30 schnur hervor daraus wolte ich eine schlaufe binden . soll ich nun bei der hauptschnur au noch eine schlaufe machen und nur einschalufen oder habt ihr vllt für mich einen speziellen knoten auff lager vielen dank 

mfg patti


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

ich glaube nich das das so gedacht ist!
probier mal den wirbel aus dem blei zu ziehen, dann die hauptschnurr durch das tube und das blei fädeln am wirbel festbinden und dann den wirbel wieder ins blei festziehen!
bin mir aber nicht sicher, erkenn das an dem bild nicht so gut!


----------



## Carp Killer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

jop ich weiß das ist schlecht zu erknnen das tube bekommst net raus das ist an dem blei festgeklebt und oben kommt aus dem tube die schnur wieder raus und einschlaufen geht net


----------



## Carp Killer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

nein so wie du das denkst ist es net also der angler den ich gut kenne ausm laden hatte davon nix erwähnt ich würde es einschlaufen weil das blei au an das tube geklebt ist denke net das dass zum raus machen ist aber ich kann ihn ja au nochmal fragen aber wenn net denke ich einschlaufen ist die beste möglichkeit hat auch ne sehr starke stabilität oder


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

dann frag mal im angelladen! "starke stabilität" naja jeder knoten ist ne schwachstelle der schnurr!


----------



## Carp Killer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

jop gut danke habe ich au vor wollte morgen nomal fareg gehen aber ich denke das es zum einschlaufen da ist aber trotzdem danke berichte dir dann wi es gemacht wird also mfg patti


----------



## Big carp 112 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

also wie schwer sollte das blei eigentlich sein weil ich hab nur ne rute von 2,5 lbs


----------



## Carp Killer (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

wie jetzt geht die frage jetzt an mich also das blei an dem rig ist 90 gramm würde ich dir auch net unter 80 gramm empfehlen denn sonst kann es sein das der selbsthakefffekt nicht eintritt also unter 80 gramm würde ich nix machen 

mfg patti


----------



## Filz321 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Festbleimontage Safety Bolt Rig Kit*

ich frag mal hier, neues Thread lohnt sicht nicht denke ich:

Ich fische viel mit den "Quick Change Swivel"von Fox:

http://www.yatego.com/angelspezi/p,...-swivels?sid=10Y1222158621Y1177554c450dfa6168

da kneife ich den großen ring am Nede ab um ein "normales" Ende des Wirbels zu erhalten. Dazu benutzte ich noch Rig sleeves von Korda.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach passenden Lead Clips. Die von Fox:

http://www.yatego.com/fishing-dream...ad-clips?sid=10Y1222158621Y1177554c450dfa6168

sollen ja schnell brechen oder das Blei zu leicht frei geben.

Kann ich auf andere Marken zurückgreifen, wie Mika, Prologic oder apssen die Wirbel dann nicht mehr?
Ich habs im Geschäft mitKorda Lead Clips probiert, das funktioniert schonmal nicht.

Mir wurde z.B: zu den beiden hier geraten:

http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...me=zubehoer-karpfen-wirbel-zubehoer-c-327_139

http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...me=zubehoer-karpfen-wirbel-zubehoer-c-327_139

Habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen machen können / müssen?
Was bevorzugt ihr?
Oder angelt ihr ganz anders mit Quickchange Swiveln?
Kann man die Qucik Chnge Swivel von korda, die ja im Prinzip kein Wirbel haben, einfach in den Leadclip reinhängen doer muss da noch ein wirbel eignehengt werden?
Gruß


----------

